# Posts



## SizzlininIN (Aug 23, 2008)

Why is it that when I go to another page on a post it takes me automatically to the bottom of the replies instead of the top?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 23, 2008)

SizzlininIN said:


> Why is it that when I go to another page on a post it takes me automatically to the bottom of the replies instead of the top?



This has been addressed before and it is being looked into.  It appears to be a glitch since our last upgrade.  So sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Wart (Aug 23, 2008)

May be a browser specific issue?

I went to the Whats your weather like today thread, went to successive pages from both the top and bottoms of pages, always went to the top of the next page.

I'm using FireFox 3


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 23, 2008)

I think that it is exactly as KE says it it. Something they are looking into.I use Firefox 3 at home and IE7 in the office and IE6 on some of my customer machines. I have seenthe behavior happen and not happen on all of them. 

As long as I get to the page,I am happy.

AC


----------



## pacanis (Aug 23, 2008)

In the original post on this it was said to clear your browser history to fix the problem... that helps. Now it only does it some of the time on my three PCs. 
And sometimes, when I click on the Go to first new post icon, it will work correctly as it did in the past by opening to the first new post.... I will read all the posts..... then if the thread is continued on an additional page I will click on the next page's number and BAM, it will quickly scroll down to the bottom of the page after it opens.
So just when you think it's safe to go back in the water.....


----------



## babetoo (Aug 23, 2008)

mine does the same. and yes i cleared everything out.

babe


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know!


----------

